# A Few Recent Things



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2007)

Here are a few things I've drawn in SU. Output is all from SU6Pro

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Philly (11 Jan 2007)

Oooooh! Looks real good Dave! Guess you like SU6, then? :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2007)

You could say that. I've been giddy all day. :lol: :roll:


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2007)

Dave, very nice. Except I can't quite work out what the first one is?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2007)

WiZeR, thank you. the first one is an Arts and Crafts book rack. It's adjustable so the ends slide apart.

I drew this up from a description written by a fellow over here who instructs at American Sycamore woodworking school.


----------



## RPM (12 Jan 2007)

Hi Dave R.

Great work there! I love the first one.
I was looking for ideas on a book rack for my lads room but they all seemed to be fixed ones.

8) 

RPM


----------

